# Arabic Classes



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to join arabic classes but not an expensive institute or classes... Any suggestions..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Eton institute in knowledge village is offering 15 hours of. Passes for 450 dirhams as a special offer and they claim to teach the 20% of the language on which 80% of conversation in built upon. Or so they claim In their offer.


----------



## LCass (Nov 24, 2011)

Are there any good places near the city centre?


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

most public libraries in Dubai offer free arabic lessons, i dont know how effective the lessons are but i dont think it would be too bad.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

if you do a search on the forum you'll find many suggestions that have been offered before on this topic.


----------



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr.Sleek said:


> most public libraries in Dubai offer free arabic lessons, i dont know how effective the lessons are but i dont think it would be too bad.


I am interested in learning free ..thanks for the suggestion

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

the best way to learn arabic is to have an arabic friend!


----------



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> the best way to learn arabic is to have an arabic friend!


Very true because even after learning arabic and you dont have arabic friend than its of no use..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Tried youtube?


----------



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

creative4art said:


> Tried youtube?


I was looking on youtube since morning..

Many suggested me dubai public library.. But its site is not very good.. I think they are updating the site..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

I just looked it up on youtube. There are many videos with a lot of information on how to begin with Arabic on youtube. You can definitely start there at the convenience of sitting in your own home.


----------



## lauramal (Mar 14, 2012)

Tried online courses? I am using the course called ArabicOnline.eu. It is in Modern Standard Arabic, but a good place to start, maybe? It also has voice recording facilities which are very helpful when practicing. Good luck!


----------



## lauramal (Mar 14, 2012)

if you also want to work on you Modern Standerd Arabic, Arabic Online is a good place to look. It is free and you can suit it around your availability and needs. Good luck!


----------

